# Hey.. I'm a newbie



## dippypippy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all..
  	I just found this site by accident but I had to join up.. Feel free to add me in to blogs or links and so on..

  	Hope to chat to you all soon..

  	Dippy


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2011)

welcome to specktra! happy to have you here


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey there. Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Aug 11, 2011)

HI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you will love it!


----------



## bis (Aug 14, 2011)

A happy accident I hope   Welcome to Specktra Dippy :welcome:


----------

